
Ask HN: Where to promote our developer challenge - sedzia
We want to launch an online developer contest series soon. Are there any dev contest aggregators to promote our event?
======
ajaskiewicz
Hi! You can check out the Product Hunt global hackathon and promote it in the
same places.

